# EveryTuesday lawn journal 2021 (zoysia)



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

My first stab at taking care of a lawn this year - no outside companies used except for aeration. My lawn is about 16000 sq ft and I didn't do anything to it 2020 call or winter when I moved into the house.

This first pic is of the lawn on April 10 after we got a massive rain dump and I noticed areas of the lawn with standing water.

First image is the front yard. Lawn looks like it's starting to green up.

The second image is the backyard. The drain to the left of the pool is full of leaves. I can also see a faint outline of what I think is the drain pipe going all the way past the barn. It's odd to me that the yard is not greening up at the same pace.

Will post more pics later this week with updates from earlier this year to document my journey.

Cheers!


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Date: April 24th (about 10 days since my last photo)

Another large rain fall looks to be flooding my backyard again during the green up. At this point all I've done is apply bio stimulants and have done nothing to the yard. I wasn't sure what to because I've never had a yard to take care of so I'm just taking pictures at this point.

Front yard:
Green up looks like it's struggling in hind sight.


Backyard:
Flooding looks to have damaged the yard while it was greening up. I think due to a combination of compacted soil and drainage issues. I also wonder if there is some fungus disease but its hard to tell during the green up.

Date April 28th


Date April 24(4 days earlier)


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Date: May 2nd, 2021

Applied Green punch to front yard today. Lawn looks brown and the green up just seems patchy and some grass still seems stuck In dormancy. Compared to the backyard, it just looks brown.



Date: May 3rd, 2021

Backyard has better green color, but another huge rain and the flooding in spots continues to kill the grass near the drain catch and you can easily see an outline of the where the drain is buried to the back of the yard.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Date: May 13, 2021

10 days since application of Greene Punch. Lawn still struggling, super patchy. Last 2 photos the top right corner of the image look like bad dollar spot.

I also noticed a ton of thatch in the grass, no pics though. I would part the grass with 2 hands and couldn't see the soil. All I could see was more brown grass.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Date May 20, 2021

I bought a dethatcher and did half the lawn on setting #3, and the other half on setting #2. Setting 3 scalped the lawn pretty badly but I got like 10 bags of dead grass out of it lol.

Applied another round of bio Stims as well as air8 + liquid dethatch.

Looking at this photo again it looks like I have a fungus problem but I don't figure this out for another month and half practically.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Date: May 25th, 2021

Three days ago I applied Greene Punch and started to test out an area with Black Kow manure. I wanted to see if that would help it grow in after watching some YouTube videos. It looks like I got the green up finally between dethatching and fertilizer.

Left side still looks pretty bad


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Date June 3rd, 2021

Noticed white mold in the backyard so I bought some Scott's fungicide and applied it. Almost gave up on the whole lawn care idea today and looked up companies to call. I ended up only calling to get the lawn aerated for $199 on June 15.

Grass all over the yard looks similar to this minus the mold. Thin, green and patchy - and weeds.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Date: June 7th

My first Soil test came in! Finally getting a plan together.

Bought 2 bags of starter fertilizer.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Date: June 19th, 2021

4 days after getting lawn aerated. Better late than never right. Also 4 days after i put down a heavy application of the 12-12-12 basically doubled the rate.

Front yard looking much better.


Backyard looking better, but just got shredded from rain and pooling water near drain and lack of me taking care of the lawn fall/winter 2020 I think. Also when I did the soil test I could maybe put a screwdriver in no more than an inch.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Date June 27, 2021

Lawn was looking good until I noticed these large brown patches in both front and backyard. I decided to try the Lawn care Nut's bullet proof fungus strategy of putting down disease ex and then 7 days later I put down propconizale 14.3 at 2oz per 1k sqft.









I also noticed a ton of these guys and Japanese Beatles eating all my tree leafs. So I put out Japanese beetle traps, but down grub killer, followed by grub control for prevention.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

Date: July 10th, 2021,

Disease seems to be fading. Applied Scott's disease ex, then waited 7 days to put propconizale, waited 14 days and put down a second app of propconizale today. Also laid down some black kow manure to try and heal some damaged lawn area.



July 22nd, the lawn looks almost free of the disease. I also put down fertilizer on the 16th of July so that's also helping.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Love property, the barn.....and then some but respect the modesty

Empire?


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I agree with your Zoysia fungicide approach, I learned the hard way last year to be proactive on this front. I do roughly the same thing as you where I alternate the use of disease ex (azoxystrobin) and propiconizole. I also throw a 3rd MOA in with Clearys (thiophanate methyl). This approach works but I have to be dilgent and apply every 14-21 days.


----------

